# Stalling Yeast In A Cider.



## Dave70 (27/4/11)

Whats the best way to halt the progress of yeast without it affecting the taste of the final product?

I'm simply trying to give my ciders a more 'apple' flavor rather than finishing dry and moderate alcohol content (4-5%), but as they'll be bottled, I don't want the yeast to resurrect itself and leave me with a bunch of apple flavored grenades.

I don't really go through the hassle of pasteurization (but will if need be) so is there anything I can add to the fermenter to do the same job?

cheers


----------



## Airgead (27/4/11)

Dave70 said:


> Whats the best way to halt the progress of yeast without it affecting the taste of the final product?
> 
> I'm simply trying to give my ciders a more 'apple' flavor rather than finishing dry and moderate alcohol content (4-5%), but as they'll be bottled, I don't want the yeast to resurrect itself and leave me with a bunch of apple flavored grenades.
> 
> ...



The really reliable way is sterile filtration. Failing that, sodium met and pot sorbate act as yeast inhibitors. Used in high doses they can knock the yeast down so hard it won't come back. A winemaking book should tell you how much. Its used a fair bit there. Ahh.. just remembered.. I have a copy of making good wine somewhere on the bookshelf.. hang on.. looking... here it is... pot sorbate to a maximum of 200mg/l but has a taste threshold of 130mg/l. Used in conjunction with sodium met to 20mg/l SO2 equivalent.

Or you can just keep it cold forever...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## stef (27/4/11)

I'm a bit interested in this too, but i like to bottle carbonate, so knocking off the yeast isnt an option. I believe pasteurization is the only way then...


----------



## jbumpstead (27/4/11)

G'day,

This one's always been a problem with sweet ciders...

There are chemicals such as Potasium Sorbate which will stop fermentation, it's used in wine production. Trouble with this method is that your yeast wont ferment for your natural carbonation in the bottle.

Trouble with bottling without fermentation being complete is that you run the risk of bottle bombs, even if you are to pasturise after a given amount of time I still think it's risky.

My suggestions:

1. Let it ferment completely, and add apple juice with your dry cider when serving.
2. Put it in a keg and bring the temp down to 2 degrees to stop or at least slow the fermentation and force carbonate.

Cheers,

Justin.


----------



## Dave70 (27/4/11)

Mmm..

You think this would be a piece of piss eh?

But yeah, dead yeast = flat cider in the bottle.

I wonder how the big boys do it? Surely they don't back sweeten every batch?

Maby you just need a yeast that claps out at a low alc %?


----------



## Dave70 (27/4/11)

...or lactose...


----------



## Airgead (27/4/11)

Dave70 said:


> Mmm..
> 
> You think this would be a piece of piss eh?
> 
> ...



Or sterile filtration and force carbonation...

Its all much easier if you don't need bottle conditioning.


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/4/11)

I'm thinking of trying a cider with such a high OG that the alcohol content kills off the yeast before it can fully ferment out. Reckon I just have to time the bottling correctly and it should work. Of course, it will be upwards of 8-9% alcohol, not 4-5%.

I can see I am going to have to eventually fork out for a kegging setup though :icon_cheers:


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/4/11)

Dave70 said:


> ...or lactose...



I have also used an artificial sweetener and also Stevia to back-sweeten. I think the Stevia is better as it doesn't seem to leave a weird aftertaste.


----------

